# Canon MP550 ink counter



## Mozzie (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just Brought a new Canon Mp550 printer. Had to go out and virtually by one straight away, had alot of printing to do. searched the internet for any printer that can allow refill countless times without stutdown of the printer. but apparantly by the local salesperson, they are not making, "ïnkdrop counter printers" anymore, it's all done by the chip on the cartridge electronically. Because of the low sales of cartridges inpreviuos years from the manufacturer, all printers are made this way.I used to have a old IP2000, which used Pad type ink tanks and inserted to a external head, and could reset the counter. so i when i searched for another printer, I searched for the same type. where this one is the same but when searching the internet for the cartridges before purcahsing i didn't notice any chips in the back of the cartridge on internet sites. so when i opened the the box the cartridges have a small cct board in the back of the cartridge. Almost felt like taking it back. any way so being in a "take or leave it situ." I'll keep it go on. wondering any one know how to reset the ink tank on the Canon MP550 (could be the same as a MP500) as on the program it came with. can't seem to find the option for this. I have heard of injecting the ink in before the low ink counter come up, but my suspiscion is that it counts electronically, and my thinking it won't work. Being a person that does alot of printing, if i can't work around this i may have just bite the bullet and buy expensive cartridges. Thanks In advance


----------



## RickySmith91 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do they provide reset button on this printer or not?because most of the companies give this type of switch to reset it.


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Install the cartridges.
2. Go to "start" on the operating system.
3. Go to "control panel".
4. Go to "printers & faxes".
5. Right click on the icon that shows the printer to be used. (this will be the only time to use the right click on the computer mouse).
6. Go to "printing preferences".
7. Go to "maintenance".
8. Go to "view printer status".
9. Go to "option"
10. Click on "enable status monitor" (you want to uncheck this option)
11. Exit all windows that were used for this purpose.
12. Now try to print something


----------

